# Chatterbait Imitations



## Jim (Mar 6, 2007)

I got this from another forum:

I just got a certified letter from Rad lures saying that I have to cease and desist from selling the "imitation" of their patented Chatter baits.

I wonder what that means for people who make them with better quality and better pricing? :roll: 

Let's face the facts here, the original chatterbait was great idea, but the quality is nil compared to the other custom jobbies like this https://www.pcbaits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3&zenid=3a517c727d4f92085b66c151d9020981

Trust me i know, I compared both side by side.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2007)

wouldn't that be like puting a patent on a spinnerbait?

The PC baits look way better than the "original chatterbait". Does this mean pc baits cant sell them either? I was going to order a couple with some shakey head jigs.


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2007)

Im not sure if he got a letter...yet. I would hope not.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments 

No letter here, but I do believe that it's directly related to what the baits are called, i.e. - if you have chatterbait in the name, it's copyright infringement, but I can't speak for certain!


----------

